# New beginner on linux....



## NeptuneTech (Mar 6, 2010)

......Hi there....
                     i have been using windows for a long time....and someone suggested on me post my querry on linux here...well i want to switch to Linux...but i dont kno how i can get started.....wouldsomebodky guide me please????


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2010)

Get an .iso image of a Linux distro (plenty of em on the Digit DVDs)
Burn the distro on a disc
put disc in tray
start the computer
hit F12
boot into the Linux distro (mostly will be a Live CD)
enough to get you started?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2010)

Get an .iso image of a Linux distro (plenty of em on the Digit DVDs)
Burn the distro on a disc
put disc in tray
start the computer
hit F12
boot into the Linux distro (mostly will be a Live CD)
enough to get you started?


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for the tip buddy


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd suggest to start with Linux Mint if you are newbie to Linux. U'll get it on this month's(march) DVD. Just copy the ISO in your hdd and follow Anorion's instruction.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 6, 2010)

^Its KDE4 Mint 8, shouldn't kde be a little too much for him? GNOME might suit him....

Anyway, NeptuneTech, most of the linux distros can be used in a Live Mode, whereby one can run and use the OS without actually installing in their hard drive  So basically you boot from the CD, play with the OS and find out if all your hardwares work  or not. Once satisfied, just install 
Finding a distro is really challenging since there are 100s of them. Ubuntu, Mint, openSUSE, Mandriva, PCLOS, etc are geared towards a new user of linux. CHoose anyone of them and you would be fine.

Dont forget to read the FAQs and if you want confusion checkout distrowatch.com


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 6, 2010)

If you have good speed internet and RAM >512MB try ubuntu 9.10 (GNOME)
can be downloaded from www.ubuntu.com


----------



## hotshot05 (Mar 7, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Its KDE4 Mint 8, shouldn't kde be a little too much for him? GNOME might suit him....



Is'nt it the other way round?
KDE is more graphical and more similar to Windows rather than Gnome. I think KDE suits a newbie user coming from Windows rather than Gnome.

But even I am an amateur at Linux and so would like some clarifications.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2010)

^GNOME follows Keep it Simple, Stupid' (KISS) philosophy, which doesn't over-whelm a new user. KDE is a geek's DE with options galore and looks-wise, is a clone of Windows 7 et all, which is not a bad thing.

You would agree that Linux takes some time to adjust (its all in the human mind) and one should make life easier as much as possible.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 7, 2010)

@a_rahim - Actually KDe is not the clone of WIN 7 but its the other way round 

@NeptuneTech - Others have pointed you out as to how to begin. I will advise you to be patient & not to expect Linux to run as Windows. Patience is of utmost importance in reading documentation, exploring, troubleshooting. If you have them, it will help you. Finally, read from my blog in my signature - Layman Linux which is written to help Linux newbies like you.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2010)

^On the contrary KDE4 is a clone of Mac OSX


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 7, 2010)

Well guys...LINUX is just like a Alien to me.....Just like a pre school kid doesnt kno what is sin^2a+cos^2a, i couldnt get most of the advices u gave me.....can u all please make ur language simpler....ps...
I am about to start a new age 4 my computer ...thats why  i want to be an able admnistrator...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 7, 2010)

NeptuneTech said:


> Well guys...LINUX is just like a Alien to me.....Just like a pre school kid doesnt kno what is sin^2a+cos^2a, i couldnt get most of the advices u gave me.....can u all please make ur language simpler....ps...
> I am about to start a new age 4 my computer ...thats why  i want to be an able admnistrator...



Read the post on this page from bottom to top & you should understand what do we mean. Its a simple process to get Linux up & running. Its not that difficult as you may think. If you get stuck up anywhere comment there or here & we will help you out.


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 8, 2010)

the words i am confused in:- GNOME.....KDE4......what are those exactly???are they versions of LINUX??


----------



## Sathish (Mar 8, 2010)

no confusion..
just start with Linux Mint instead of ubuntu.
just google the terms you dont know.. there is variety of definitions on web (especially for newbies ) and lot of free ebooks on linux.. just observe the basics and start with Linux Mint ..


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2010)

please do not use the KDE version of Mint. Currently using it, and it is pretty buggy. a_rahim is right... it can be overwhelming for someone just starting out with Linux.


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank u guys...i shall experience Linux Mint Helena now....


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 9, 2010)

^ which internet connection you are using? it is very important for you that your internet should work on linux without any problems.

best of luck.


----------



## NeptuneTech (Mar 10, 2010)

Well broda...im having wonderful environment on Linux...my internet connections are allright....and in fact Linux is Rockin my laptop....and im learnin to get into the terminal now.....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2010)

^Ditch the Terminal for now  Just embrace your new life  As Net is working it would be easier for you to solve any problem if they arise.
----------------------
Since Linux was command line OS and the Graphical User Interface provided on top of this layer, is called Desktop Environment(DE). GNOME, KDE4, LXDE, XFCE4 are all DEs.
You will learn a lot riding this beast we call Linux


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ DE sucks..command line ftw


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ DE sucks..command line ftw



Sure it does but he's a newbie. Let him first get a command over Linux after which he can move over to CLI.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 30, 2010)

Try Ubuntu live. visit www.ubuntu.com/Getubuntu/download for download links. Get it .Get familiar with the UI , apt and some shell basics and then move forward


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Sure it does but he's a newbie. Let him first get a command over Linux after which he can move over to CLI.




No buddy whole linux philosophy lies in CL...wats ther in gui he can find new in linux...looks ?...he better can go for macosx then


----------



## Rahim (Apr 1, 2010)

^Sounding a little cheezy but one looks for appearance first and then whats underneathe the clothes 

If one can do the GUI-way why would one bother about cli? I know some things can be easy and simple in CLI but why bother? Just to show-off geekiness i guess.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 1, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Sounding a little cheezy but one looks for appearance first and then whats underneathe the clothes
> 
> If one can do the GUI-way why would one bother about cli? I know some things can be easy and simple in CLI but why bother? Just to show-off geekiness i guess.


You are absolutely right a_rahim, CLI is just to show-off geekiness. But gopi_vbboy is also right, Linux is powerful when used with CLI. I think he should first get used to GUI then come to CLI.
Also u would accept that many things are easier in CLI than in GUI.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 2, 2010)

UI i linux are not much improved .As a power user , you cannot save yourself from using Console. Even the most basic users need to go for cli when it comes to root priviledges to work with .I alwys use UI wherever possible.


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 2, 2010)

I have installed Fedora on seperate partition...but never used it...because audio wasnt working...and i also couldnt find ati graphics card driver...some1 please help...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 2, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> You are absolutely right a_rahim, CLI is just to show-off geekiness. But gopi_vbboy is also right, Linux is powerful when used with CLI. I think he should first get used to GUI then come to CLI.
> Also u would accept that many things are easier in CLI than in GUI.


The only thing i am with is that new user don't require that cli-stuff because it is too much for a Windows user to learn how lInux works in the short run.
I use Linux only for surfing, multimedia and some office work and believe me i dont see the requirement to work with cli for those things. Ket geeks out of this topic 
I dont doubt the powerfulness of this beast but to complicate simple matters for new users who are potential for this great philosophy, is a little unnecessary in 1st instance.
Let them be comfortable with how this side of the dark world works and then he/she automatically moves to cli because it is fun to do it!!

OFF-TOPIC: Can anybody help me to get Reliance Netconnect+ ZTE-AC2726 to work with Linux (Debian/Mint) because it a "fli=flop" device. I cant seem to make the OS to recognise it as a modem


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 3, 2010)

walkmanguru said:


> I have installed Fedora on seperate partition...but never used it...because audio wasnt working...and i also couldnt find ati graphics card driver...some1 please help...


Which Fedora version are u using. I m currently using Fedora 12 Constantine having ATI XPRESS200 Graphics card, both audio and video works well. In Fedora 11 there are many problem with ATI cards.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> The only thing i am with is that new user don't require that cli-stuff because it is too much for a Windows user to learn how lInux works in the short run.
> I use Linux only for surfing, multimedia and some office work and believe me i dont see the requirement to work with cli for those things. Ket geeks out of this topic
> I dont doubt the powerfulness of this beast but to complicate simple matters for new users who are potential for this great philosophy, is a little unnecessary in 1st instance.
> Let them be comfortable with how this side of the dark world works and then he/she automatically moves to cli because it is fun to do it!!
> ...




there u go...ur problem cant be solved in ur gui


----------

